# Kami 3weeks from Leeds qualifier



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

My training partner took this last night just to see how I was looking. It was up in muscle talk, but I thought I'd move it to here aswell just to see what you guys think.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good mate! Legs look a little bigger than last year, will be awesome to see when they dry out! When you stop training them next week?

Upper body is looking lean, back is looking good, 3 more weeks dude and I'm sure you'll be shredded! By the time the brits comes around you'll be in the same condition as last year with a bit more size = great combination!!

Wont be at leeds but will be at the brits with my 'we love Kami' flag


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol, cheers Jamie, yeah prob stop training them after this Saturday. Was holding alot of water as I did a mega carb up on Sunday too.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Looking good mate, you look familiar though, sure you used to go to school with my bro in Queensbury lee? I was in the year below and then another brother the year below that he is also on this board? If its you mate drop me some contact details im sure lee would love to get in touch! Are you doing the show at the town hall if so think we are all comming to watch. Good luck mate look really well!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Lol, cheers Jamie, yeah prob stop training them after this Saturday. Was holding alot of water as I did a mega carb up on Sunday too.


You can see they are there mate, will dry out nicely! But I'm not gonna teach my father how to suck eggs, you know the score when it comes to condition :thumbup1:

And I might be up in Scotland the week after the show! Are you near the Edinbourgh? May be there for a few days


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Looking good mate, you look familiar though, sure you used to go to school with my bro in Queensbury lee? I was in the year below and then another brother the year below that he is also on this board? If its you mate drop me some contact details im sure lee would love to get in touch! Are you doing the show at the town hall if so think we are all comming to watch. Good luck mate look really well!


Hi mate, are you talking about Lee Dutton, if it is I'll PM you my details as it will be great to get in touch, and will be great to see you guys in Leeds!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Jamie, we are near Glasgow, a place called Kirkintilloch, its about 45min from Edinborgh. If you can make it over to us and have a workout, will look forward to it!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Origin said:


> Hi mate, are you talking about Lee Dutton, if it is I'll PM you my details as it will be great to get in touch, and will be great to see you guys in Leeds!


Thats us! new it was you Pm received and replied, you look great mate hope to see you at leeds!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Thats us! new it was you Pm received and replied, you look great mate hope to see you at leeds!


Fantastic! What a small feking world we live in!! I didnt think you boys would be into muscle and strength. We'll have loads to catch up on!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well i was more into fitness adam has been training a long long time think he is around 18-19stone and lee is also around the same weight but holding extra fat but i believe he is cutting at the moment. Both me and Adam have got journals hope to see you at leeds mate!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking well at 3 weeks out, will be good to see you onstage in leeds,


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool Adam, thanks.

Will post up another vid this Tuesday morning from Monday night. So people can see the difference in a week!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a guy from bradford. Yeah in good shape. Looking good.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

u look savage mate! gonna be a good year for you


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I cant believe how much you have come in since i seen you at Dundee. Fcuking hell

Looking good.

Wont make it up today mate. long drive on chicken and broccoli and i have the weeks diners to prep, cardio to do and sleep to catch up on :lol:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

miller25 said:


> Looks like a guy from bradford. Yeah in good shape. Looking good.


Do you mean generally i look like bradford guys, or a particular guy from bradford? cos i am from bradford lol (originally)


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Team1 said:


> I cant believe how much you have come in since i seen you at Dundee. Fcuking hell
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Wont make it up today mate. long drive on chicken and broccoli and i have the weeks diners to prep, cardio to do and sleep to catch up on :lol:


Thats ok Rab, I understand, I've got total diet blues now, got no energy, cant be ****d much and dealing with anything. Got another week of low carbs before I get a good 3day carb up! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kami have you and Liz got yaselves somewhere to stay over or are you driving down same day?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Kami have you and Liz got yaselves somewhere to stay over or are you driving down same day?


hey tan, yeah we're sorted ta, i'm super organised, booked it sooooo long ago i better check the hotel is still in business LOL:laugh:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Origin said:


> Do you mean generally i look like bradford guys, or a particular guy from bradford? cos i am from bradford lol (originally)


Don't know. At first i thought i know that guy. But I don't, maybe you have a familiar look. You just look like someone from the west bowling/little horton area.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol its funny you say that Miller. I used to get that all the time when I lived in Bradford. I must have a few unkown brothers in that area lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> hey tan, yeah we're sorted ta, i'm super organised, booked it sooooo long ago i better check the hotel is still in business LOL:laugh:


Hokey kokey....I was going to offer the spare room and kitchen usage lol. The kitchen usage offer stands but it will be a wee drive!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

AH, Thanks fot the offer anyway!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Origin said:


> AH, Thanks fot the offer anyway!


No probs.....eateries after show?


----------

